
Ask HN: Any Browser Extensions to Make HN Look Better? - rxsel
I just want to make this site look better on desktop. I&#x27;m on a 48&quot; monitor. I would rather not talk about how perfect the site is FOR YOU.
======
tumaru
I use Hacker News Enhancement suite:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

